# Weimaraners



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

Seems to be a lot of bad press about this breed, can anyone offer some opinions? I have an opportunity for a FM pup, excellent lines, etc. I once had a GSP and he was a fantastic hunter. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I know some good ones exist but if you want a hunting dog and not just a pet I would look at other breeds.

Weims are a low percentage bird dog breed.

I've never ever seen one that was a good as a average well bred GSP. The ones I've seen were not impressive.

If you just want a nice pet and buddy they are good dogs.

If you are going to get one go to the gun dog forum there are acouple weim breeders on there that could give you some good advice on what lines will likely turn out a good hunter.

http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bobm, thanks for the heads up on the link, I'll check it out.


----------

